# Taco Bell Folk song! Wow!



## AThornquist (Apr 9, 2009)

The song is funny to begin with, but the guy who took the order is amazing! Check it:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uwY3sjqYX0"]Taco Bell folk song[/ame]


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 9, 2009)

That is too good. I am stunned. That Taco Bell employee will go far!


----------



## re4med (Apr 9, 2009)

Awesome!!! Lol!


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 9, 2009)

It's funny during the song you can see the orders racking up on the screen.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWTYyx6PLZY&annotation_id=annotation_577617&feature=iv]YouTube - Drive-through Rap: Healthy Version[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 9, 2009)

Yeah I do not know how that Taco Bell employee got all that


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 9, 2009)

Now I know where I'm going to go to hire my next middle level managers!

Come to think of it . . . I was planning on just driving over to Home Depot and seeing if I could find a good CPA, Director of Nursing, extra corporate attorney, and MDS Coordinator. But, yikes! Taco Bell sounds like the best place to do my executive searches.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 9, 2009)

Taco Bell rocks! It's one of my fav's


----------

